# Stand Location?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Alright i will get right to it...This is my first year bowhunting and i am not up to full knowledge on location of stands yet as where to set my stands. I got permission for the groves that surround houses in the country that a quite thick and that i have seen deer in when the corn wasnt at full height. I simply walked in the grove found a trail went off the trail a bit and set my stand. Now until the leaves are gone i can only see about 20 yards in each direction so i cant see far till the leaves are gone. The groves are surrounded by corn on some sides. I was wondering about some locations to set my stands on these types of hunting terrains. Should i set a stand on the corner of the grove over looking the corn field when its harvested or should i stay in the thick part and wait for the leaves to be gone and the corn to be harvested so they move into the groves or what. Sorry for the lenghthy writing but i need as much help as possible on these types of groves. Thanks a ton


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Biggest thing is to make sure you are downwind from where you think the deer will be walking. If the prevailing winds are Northwest, as they SHOULD be here, then make sure you are downwind!!!


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I think you are set up fine. They will move thru the grove and you should get a shot.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

So in other words i should just be patient and wait till the leaves are gone and the corn is gone? I went up to this grove in the summer when the corn was knee high and the deer were running all throughout the grove at night and now that the corn is high the deer arent seen in the grove anymore. Does this mean the deer are simply in the corn 99% of the time and u get the ocasional 1% wanderer that slips into the grove? This is what i beilieve so if i am correct i should just be patient till the corn and the leaves are gone and i should be fine as they will return to the grove when the corn gets harvested? Let me know what u think...Thanks a lot for all the help. :beer:


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I love setting up on trails leading into unharvested corn. This year i was right on the field edge next to a riverbottom and tagged out the 2nd night i sat. So set up on a trail and see what happens. Also be there when the corn is harvested if you can cuase deer will be hauling [email protected]! out of it in all directions. Good luck man


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Send me an aerial view from Google earth and Ill put an X on the probable spots. :lol:

Other than that it sounds like you have a perfect start, now just hunt and learn from your mistakes like the rest of us do every time we go out. Greatest of luck to ya!!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys i will get out there and try my best


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

anyone else have any suggestions? i can use all i can get.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

One thing a lot of people don't think about is be careful when you're cutting your shooting lanes. If you disrupt the woods to much deer will keen in on your location. I've seen a lot of people cut pathways for shooting lanes, all that does is gives the deer tunnel vision to your stand. Try to keep your suroundings as natural as possible and try to stay about 20 yards off the trails, this gives you a little more forgiveness for movement.


----------

